# Looking for info on Gas Outboard motors for RC



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Like Title says 
I am looking for places that sell them and also places that sell to Hobby Shops 
Thanks


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Usually you buy the lower units and engines separately. www.insaneboats.com just released their gas OB lower and Fred Howe of Lawless Drives has a nice CNC machined one. This way you can mount whatever brand of engine that you wish on these.


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

Check out this info its really helpful to you about Gas Outboard motors: http://toyoutboardmotors.com/Gas.htm


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Barry, everything shown on that site are not being manufactured anymore and are nitro powered.


----------

